# Amarcord dei momenti piu' buffi e ridicoli nella storia del Milan



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2015)

Apro questo topic perche' penso che un po' di autoironia non guasti mai, sopratutto quando si vuole avere la certezza che "noi" siamo diversi da "loro" (piangina e diversamente onesti).

Vorrei raccogliere in questo topic i momenti piu' ridicoli o divertenti della nostra storia recente, per farci due risate e cercare di pensare meno allo strazio quotidiano che dobbiamo sopportare oggi. Comincio io dal secondo post


----------



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2015)

E' il 16 Febbraio 2008. Parma-Milan di campionato. Zelijko Kalac e' in un periodo d'oro e Ancelotti lo schiera titolare al posto di Dida. Al 45esimo del primo tempo, Il 35enne portiere brasiliano fa un movimento strano mentre si trova tranquillamente seduto in panchina e subisce un colpo della strega. Impossibilitato a camminare, viene portato negli spogliatoi in barella. Credo caso unico nella storia del Calcio. E' l'emblema, secondo me, della politica da "cimitero degli elefanti" di allora.. dove avevamo un'eta' media tra le piu' alte di Europa. Ricordo commenti grotteschi e irriverenti sul forum


----------



## cris (23 Febbraio 2015)

Celtic-Milan: la goffissima caduta in ritardo di dida a seguito del buffetto fatto dal tifoso del celtic

Lazio-Milan: dida che si appende alla traversa e cade rovinosamente di schiena a terra (abbiamo un emoticons a riguardo se non erro)


----------



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2015)

Il topic comunque sarebbe sul Milan in generale, non su Dida


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Questo capolavoro firmato Dida-Kaladze col conseguente gol del solito Maccarone (che segna solo a noi..)


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Febbraio 2015)

9 Giugno 2014 : il milan affida il proprio destino e il proprio futuro nelle mani di Inzaghi. Da lì a poco tempo si assisterà a uno dei peggiori Milan della storia


----------



## Albijol (23 Febbraio 2015)

Gilardino, Celtic, Milan...vi dice qualcosa? 






Dopo anni rido ancora come se lo vedessi per la prima volta


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Per non citare solo Dida come dimenticare l'incredibile infortunio di Ronaldo alla presentazione della squadra nel 2007?






Lo stesso anno il fenomeno si fece male anche mentre si riscaldava per entrare in campo dalla panchina in Champions..doveva essere il suo esordio stagionale dopo l'infortunio di cui sopra..


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

avvilente, specie vista la situazione penosa in cui siamo precipitati. Ovviamente un sorrso (amaro) lo strappa.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Risate che ci son costate 12 milioni...ricordiamolo sempre.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Boateng sarà ricordato per questo balletto, i gol al Barça e....beh avete capito


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2015)

Anno 2002/2003 o giù di lì.
Laursen una partita su due che si ferma e rovista tra i ciuffi d'erba di San Siro per cercare la lente a contatto che puntualmente perde.


----------



## rossovero (23 Febbraio 2015)

Le ciabatte di Seedorf...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Febbraio 2015)

iL TOP DEL TOP

Il 20 marzo del 1991 si giocava Olimpique Marsiglia-Milan, semifinale di Coppa dei Campioni il Milan stava perdendo 1-0 (gol di Waddle), il che voleva dire l'eliminazione dalla competizione. Ci fu il black-out di uno dei quattro riflettori dello stadio e Galliani nonostante si vedesse comunque sciese in campo e fece ritirare la squadra,
ci costò un anno di squalifica uefa


----------



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2015)

mamma mia cosa ho creato con questo topic 
continuate miei prodi


----------



## Gas (23 Febbraio 2015)

L'esonero di Seedorf adducendo scuse assurde come i suoi attacchi di fame e la predilizione per le frittate.


----------



## Gas (23 Febbraio 2015)

L'acquisto sfumato di Cissoko per via dei denti storti.


----------



## Gas (23 Febbraio 2015)

Lo show di Gabriel durante i rigori in allenamento che seguendo un filo logico tutto suo grida tutto fiero "Lui mio filio" riferendosi a Robinho.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2015)

La foto di Fester a tavola con Tevez.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Febbraio 2015)

Il "chezzo guardi" di Ibra alla Spadini


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Che goduria quella sera: vinto il derby, gol dell'ex, Materazzi ko. 

Tutto perfetto.


----------



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che goduria quella sera: vinto il derby, gol dell'ex, Materazzi ko.
> 
> Tutto perfetto.



mi sa che hai sbagliato topic, questo e' per i momenti epici/gloriosi


----------



## sion (23 Febbraio 2015)

le conferenze tutte identiche di inzaghi..le stesse parole,le stesse frasi,lo stesso atteggiamento,la leccata puntuale al presidente a ogni intervista,a OGNI intervista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2015)

Milan 2007-2010 e Milan 2011-2015.


----------



## Snake (23 Febbraio 2015)

questa è una chicca che sicuramente qualcuno con ottima memoria ricorderà.

Era il 2009, credo fosse la vigilia del derby. Comunicato sul sito ufficiale dei convocati:

Nesta, Abate, Pato, Seedorf ecc...

Giocatori indisponibili:tizio e caio;

Giocatori non convocati: tizio e caio;

*A disposizione per ogni evenienza*: Dida

quando lo vidi mi pisciai sotto dalle risate


----------



## mandraghe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi sa che hai sbagliato topic, questo e' per i momenti epici/gloriosi



E' vero... mein fail 


Comunque ora che ci penso tra i momenti ridicoli/patetici come non ricordare:

La stramaledetta fiscalità spagnola

Il mitico ranking Uefa

La filastrocca sulla squadra più titolata al mondo.


----------



## de sica (23 Febbraio 2015)

Milan-Lens 2-1 2002 , champions league, Gattuso, dopo un gol di inzaghi, sventola selvaggiamente la bandierina del corner


----------



## The P (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 9 Giugno 2014 : il milan affida il proprio destino e il proprio futuro nelle mani di Inzaghi. Da lì a poco tempo si assisterà a uno dei peggiori Milan della storia



hai ragione, ma qua c'è poco da ridere


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2015)

agosto 2012. precampionato. prendiamo 5 pere dal Real. Allegri schiera ragazzetti e seconde linee
Galliani: "Non si possono fare 9 cambi e perdere così. *I tifosi vanno rispettati*"


----------



## O Animal (23 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2015)

derby del 2001, gol di Di Biagio su punizione con il fascio impegnato nella raccolta delle arance.


----------



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> derby del 2001, gol di Di Biagio su punizione con il fascio impegnato nella raccolta delle arance.



mamma mia cosa hai tirato fuori


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2015)

tralasciando la telefonata in diretta del berlusca, la corsa sfrenata di oddo ubriaco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tralasciando la telefonata in diretta del berlusca, la corsa sfrenata di oddo ubriaco



Oddo idolo.

Cmq la papera diDida contro il Real Madrid (gol di Raul).


----------



## The Ripper (24 Febbraio 2015)

Gattuso che agita le braccia in faccia a Poulsen festeggiando il passaggio del turno dopo una tiratissima partita contro lo Shalke.


Rui Costa che non riesce a togliersi la maglietta dopo il primo gol segnato col Milan (tipo 2 anni dopo il suo arrivo).

Weah "Ciao a tutti belli e brutti"

Il pisello di Essien in mondovisione

Gli errori di Kluivert a porta vuota

L'errore di Dida contro il Leeds

L'esultanza di Galliani per lo scudetto di Zac.

Gli errori di Robinho a porta vuota

La foto di Biabiany con la sciarpoa del Milan

ça fascia di capitano a Mexes. La fascia di capitano a Muntari.

Birsa e Constant con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> avvilente, specie vista la situazione penosa in cui siamo precipitati. Ovviamente un sorrso (amaro) lo strappa.





questa é nella top 1! una vergogna senza limiti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Parlando di DIDA mi avete fatto venire in mente un derby perso per un tiro da 19949430 metri che INSPIEGABILMENTE Dida non vide e si tuffò dalla PARTE OPPOSTA .. 

mi ricordo di averlo odiato come nessun mai..


----------



## neversayconte (24 Febbraio 2015)

io mi ricordo un Patrick Kluivert in mutande -sporche- dopo uno scivolone sul campo, non so se l'avete messo. 
mi ricordo un george weah che provava lo stop di fondoschiena. 
il rigore a cucchiaio di billi costacurta in finale di intercontinentale contro il boca, dove in realtà sollevò una zolla di terra grossa così. 

poi mi ricordo la simulazione di dida su tifoso del Celtic.


----------



## cris (24 Febbraio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il topic comunque sarebbe sul Milan in generale, non su Dida





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo capolavoro firmato Dida-Kaladze col conseguente gol del solito Maccarone (che segna solo a noi..)



non è colpa mia se è stato protagonista di numerosi imbarazzi


----------



## cris (24 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La foto di Fester a tavola con Tevez.



che degrado


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dai ragazzi questa è veramente imbattibile.E' la numero uno!

Ricordo che la vidi in diretta..Ero ancora un ragazzino (14 anni circa) nonostante la mia giovane età,ricordo che mi vergognai un sacco,ma proprio tanto.Ero ultra imbarazzato,pensavo a cose del tipo: "Oddio ma l'ha fatto davvero?Non capisce che si rende ridicolo?" Ripeto,avevo 14 anni!!

Mi fa troppo ridere.Cioè è una scena troppo comica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parlando di DIDA mi avete fatto venire in mente un derby perso per un tiro da 19949430 metri che INSPIEGABILMENTE Dida non vide e si tuffò dalla PARTE OPPOSTA ..
> 
> mi ricordo di averlo odiato come nessun mai..



Mi pare un tiro di cambiasso...


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2015)

visto che si parla di Dida.






per carità, si è rifatto ampiamente dopo.. ma già all'epoca si poteva intuire cosa era quando mancava la concentrazione. Il gol preso contro il Leeds fu assolutamente ridicolo


----------



## Serginho (24 Febbraio 2015)

Milan 4-1 Bayern 2005-2006, Sheva sbaglia il rigore del 2-0 e Kahn corre ad urlargli qualcosa a muso duro in faccia. Due minuti dopo Sheva gli infila una bella pera di testa


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2015)

Una societa che attaca i propri tifosi e forse la cosa peggiore mai vista nel Milan.
Anzi, i fischi a Maldini sono pure peggio.


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> E' il 16 Febbraio 2008. Parma-Milan di campionato. Zelijko Kalac e' in un periodo d'oro e Ancelotti lo schiera titolare al posto di Dida. Al 45esimo del primo tempo, Il 35enne portiere brasiliano fa un movimento strano mentre si trova tranquillamente seduto in panchina e subisce un colpo della strega. Impossibilitato a camminare, viene portato negli spogliatoi in barella. Credo caso unico nella storia del Calcio. E' l'emblema, secondo me, della politica da "cimitero degli elefanti" di allora.. dove avevamo un'eta' media tra le piu' alte di Europa. Ricordo commenti grotteschi e irriverenti sul forum



Oddio, non mi ricordavo più..!!!
Ci sono filmati ia riguardo??


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Milan 4-1 Bayern 2005-2006, Sheva sbaglia il rigore del 2-0 e Kahn corre ad urlargli qualcosa a muso duro in faccia. Due minuti dopo Sheva gli infila una bella pera di testa



Nesta arrivó quasi in area di rigore avversaria per sfottere Kahn


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2015)

avete dimenticato #weareparametrizero


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La foto di Fester a tavola con Tevez.



e i teatrini estivi di fester e preziosi dove li lasciamo ? 

e infine, recentissima, galliani che citofona a casa Destro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

La conferenza stampa in occasione della cessione di Sheva, in cui Galliani giustificava la sua partenza con il fatto di dover insegnare l'inglese ai figli, forse la prima volta in assoluto che Galliani prese per i fondelli i tifosi


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2015)

Uno dei tanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tralasciando la telefonata in diretta del berlusca, la corsa sfrenata di oddo ubriaco


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Febbraio 2015)

La sedia rotante che doveva curare i problemi muscolari di Pato in USA. I medici che lo dichiarano disponibile per la partita successiva. Pato che si stira al 21esimo del primo tempo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Febbraio 2015)

"Ho promesso la maglia numero 10 a ibra"
Dopo due settimane era a Parigi

Ufficiale:Thiago rinnova fino al 2017 grazie presidente!!!
dopo due settimane arriva Zapata


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Uno dei tanti



Guarda la reazione di Ibra!!!!!Dice veramente tutto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Uno dei tanti



Noi ridiamo ma io ho ancora il rimpianto per quella partita.. io ero a 4 metri da quest'errore ero nel primo verde e credetemi fossimo andati sull 1-0 sarebbe stata tutta un altra storia questa partita.. avevamo ibra e il Re in campo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Come dimenticare questo momento esilarante...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Bakaye Traorè a Milano. 
Ceduto thiagone, prendiamo uno dei centrali del Villarreal, cioè quello scarso, che costa il quadruplo dell'altro. Al secolo O'Zappatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2015)

L'eroica prestazione di Kalac nell'amichevole dell'estate 2008 contro il Chelsea (persa 0-5):


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bakaye Traorè a Milano.









Mi spiace che sia stato il povero Lippi a narrare questo scandalo di video.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2015)

Massimo fu davvero geniale


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Massimo fu davvero geniale



Questa l'avevo rimossa, ad Ambrosini però devo rimproverare una cosa: l'essersi scusato, quella frase ci stava eccome, lo scudetto interista del 2007 fu infatti ignominioso quasi quanto quello di cartone.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi a bordo campo che si stava scaldando per entrare e in fase di streching si fa VOLUTAMENTE la pipi addosso....


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questa l'avevo rimossa, ad Ambrosini però devo rimproverare una cosa: l'essersi scusato, quella frase ci stava eccome, lo scudetto interista del 2007 fu infatti ignominioso quasi quanto quello di cartone.



Fu deferito, era obbligato


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi che si scalda da solo per tutto Milan-Novara convinto di entrare e Allegri non lo mette, con Super Pippa che scappa negli spogliatoi tutta arrabbiata



Max


----------



## Love (28 Febbraio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> inzaghi a bordo campo che si stava scaldando per entrare e in fase di streching si fa *volutamente* la pipi addosso....



pe quale motivo...


----------

